# For Sale: Apple Mac Pro Desktop $1800.00



## Blake Bowden (Mar 23, 2010)

Currently selling my Apple Mac Pro desktop computer. The system is in mint condition as there are no scuffs, scratches, dents or other blemishes on the chassis. All original documents, software and packaging are included.

$1800.00 / $35 UPS Ground Shipping. If you're located in Austin or San Antonio I can meet you to complete the transaction.





*This machine comes with the following upgrades:*

300 Gig 10000k RPM Western Digital Velociraptor Hard Disk
1 Terabyte (1000 Gig) 7200 RPM Hard Disk
4 Gigabytes of memory
Apple Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6
Apple iLife 09


*Processing*

8-core: Two 2.8GHz Quad-Core Intel Xeon 5400 series processors
Enhanced Intel Core microarchitecture
12MB of L2 cache per processor (each pair of cores shares 6MB)
128-bit SSE4 SIMD engine
64-bit data paths and registers
Energy efficiency optimization
1600MHz, 64-bit dual independent frontside buses

*Memory*

800MHz DDR2 ECC fully buffered DIMM (FB-DIMM) memory
Eight FB-DIMM slots on two memory riser cards (four slots per card) supporting up to 32GB of main memory
256-bit-wide memory architecture

*Graphics and displays*

Double-wide, 16-lane PCI Express 2.0 graphics slot with the following graphics card installed:
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT with 512MB of GDDR3 memory and two dual-link DVI ports
300W for up to four PCI Express graphics cards
Support for up to eight 30-inch displays
Support for digital resolutions up to 2560 by 1600 pixels
Support for analog resolutions up to 2048 by 1536 pixels
DVI to VGA adapter included
Dual-display support for extended desktop and video mirroring modes

*Communications*

Two independent 10/100/1000BASE-T Ethernet (RJ-45) interfaces with support for jumbo frames
Bluetooth 2.0 + Enhanced Data Rate (EDR) up to 3Mb/s
802.11n AirPort Extreme wireless networking
Optional external Apple USB Modem (RJ-11)

*Storage*

Four 3.5-inch cable-free, direct-attach hard drive bays with built-in independent 3Gb/s Serial ATA channels; four internal hard drive carriers included
Up to 4TB of internal storage*using hard drives in the all bays:
Hard drive bay 1
320GB Serial ATA 3Gb/s, 7200 rpm, 8MB cache
Hard drive bay 2, 3 and 4 are empty.
16x SuperDrive with double-layer support (DVDÂ±R DL/DVDÂ±RW/CD-RW)
Writes DVD+R and DVD-R discs at up to 16x speed
Writes DVD+R DL and DVD-R DL discs at up to 8x speed
Writes DVD+RW discs at up to 8x speed
Writes DVD-RW discs at up to 6x speed
Reads DVDs at up to 16x speed
Writes CD-R and CD-RW discs at up to 32x speed
Reads CDs at up to 32x speed
One open optical drive bay for optional second SuperDrive

*Electrical and environmental requirements*

ENERGY STAR configurations available
Line voltage: 100-120V AC or 200-240V AC (wide-range power supply input voltage)
Frequency: 50Hz to 60Hz single phase
Current: Maximum of 12A (low-voltage range) or 6A (high-voltage range)
Operating temperature: 50Â° to 95Â° F (10Â° to 35Â° C)
Storage temperature: -40Â° to 116Â° F (-40Â° to 47Â° C)
Relative humidity: 5% to 95% noncondensing
Maximum altitude: 10,000 feet

*Peripherals and audio*

Two FireWire 800 ports (one on front panel, one on back panel)
Two FireWire 400 ports (one on front panel, one on back panel)
Five USB 2.0 ports (two on front panel, three on back panel)
Two USB 2.0 ports on included keyboard
Front-panel headphone minijack and speaker
Optical digital audio input and output TOSLINK ports
Analog stereo line-level input and output minijacks

*PCI Express expansion*

Three open full-length PCI Express expansion slots
One PCI Express 2.0 x16 slot
Two PCI Express x4 slots
All slots provide mechanical support for 16-lane cards
300W combined maximum for all PCI Express slots

*Software*

Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard (includes Time Machine, Quick Look, Spaces, Spotlight, Dashboard, Mail, iChat, Safari, Address Book, QuickTime, iCal, DVD Player, Photo Booth, Front Row, Xcode Developer Tools)
iLife ’09 (includes iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, iDVD, iWeb, and GarageBand)

*Size and weight*

Height: 20.1 inches (51.1 cm)
Width: 8.1 inches (20.6 cm)
Depth: 18.7 inches (47.5 cm)
Weight: 42.4 pounds (19.2 kg)

*In the box*

Mac Pro
Apple Wireless Keyboard and Wireless Mighty Mouse
DVI to VGA adapter
USB keyboard extension cable
Install/restore DVDs
Printed and electronic documentation


----------

